# Would You "Shoot an Iraqi" in Cyberspace?



## whiterose (Dec 4, 2008)

Would You "Shoot an Iraqi" in Cyberspace?



> *For a month Wafaa Bilal lived in a cell with a paintball gun pointed at him, controlled by an internet audience who could shoot at him 24 hours a day.*
> 
> Last spring, Iraqi artist Wafaa Bilal moved into a cordoned area set up in the back of a Chicago art gallery, where he would remain for one month. The makeshift cell contained a computer, desk, bed, lamp, coffee table, and stationary bike (which, like most stationary bikes, went untouched). Facing him was a paintball gun with an attached webcam. With the help of friends, an interactive system was designed in which users could log on to the Internet, aim the gun, and fire. For the month, Bilal was an around-the-clock target, offering himself up to anyone wanting to "shoot an Iraqi."
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Dec 4, 2008)

> did logging on and remotely firing a paintball gun bring a deeper understanding of war?



Anyone who thinks that needs to be beaten in the head with a stick until blood runs from their ears.



> how removed most Americans were from the *carnage* that they were funding.



 Carnage? WTF? you asshole!



> his grandmother died for want of medical supplies during the U.S.-led embargo.



Are you fucking serious? yes the evil USA did it. 



> the Kufa Bridge; luckily, on the day it was bombed -- killing members of a wedding party --



Fuck off



> "I raced toward the bridge with my heart pounding, joining a screaming, wailing crowd converging on the site of the explosion. … Staggering through the destruction in a state of collective shock, we gathered up the bits of flesh and torn clothing and threw them in the river."



Well done you bunch of monkeys.



> being forced to prostitute my artistic talents for them left an aftertaste of defeat in my mouth."



Poor oppressed artist, fuck off.



> If his artwork makes some Americans uncomfortable, all the better: comfortable people don't ask questions.



Here's a question, you need all those teeth? I'll remove them free of charge.



> impressed by his relentless productivity under the most arduous circumstances.



Productive? WTF is productive about drawing fucking pictures during a war!?



> He looked at my work and asked me why I spent so much time painting in such dire circumstances. This isn't a time for art, he said, this is a time of war. I said it is never a time for war, but it is always a time for art."



 Faggot!


I wish he still have his gun thing set up, i'd shoot him in the face every 15 min day and night until he quit or killed himself.
Asshole artist, asshole reporter.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 4, 2008)

Pardus for President 2012...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 4, 2008)

LMMFAO!!!!


Oh I wish that was still set up, I would have set up time hacks with pardus so we could shoot him every 5 to 7 min! lmao


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 4, 2008)

Ain't it great we live in a country that allows people the freedom to express themselves without fearing for their lives?  Even if I don't like or don't understand what they are trying to express?

LL


----------

